# Doppellinie in CorelDraw erstellen



## Urkel (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
habe folgendes Problem:
Ich muss für meine Diplomarbeit eine Karte digitalisieren, wobei Höhenlinien, Straßen etc. nachgezeichnet werden müssen.
Nur wie bekommt man eine Doppellinie für eine Hauptstraße hin? also so ungefähr   I I   ?
kann man das irgendwo einstellen oder sich so eine linienart selber entwerfen?

vielen dank schonmal


----------



## smileyml (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

sicher kannst du eine Linien entsprechend selbst definieren. Unter Umständen hilft dir da der Begriff Brush/Pinsel weiter.
Wie genau das aber in Corel Draw funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, da ich selbst damit nicht arbeite. Aber einen kleinen Umweg als Tipp hätte ich noch.
1. eine Linie entlang des Straßenverlaufes zeichnen
2. die Linie so dick machen, wie die Straße dick ist
3. die Kontur in eine Fläche umwandeln
4. die "neue" Fläche wie gewünscht einfärben (quasi als Straßenfarbe) und mit einer Kontur versehen
5. Ergebnis: eine Straße mit entsprechend paralleler Kontur

Grundsätzlich halte ich da aber sowohl Corel als im Zweifel auch Illustrator für falsch. Wenn eine solche Karte wichtig ist, sollte man immer zu einer CAD-Software greifen, da es in der Regel nicht nur um das bloße Nachzeichnen geht. Zudem wäre da auch das parallele Verschieben ein Kinderspiel.
Ist jedoch die Karte ein bloßes "kleines" Beiwerk genügt es sicher eine Straße als einfache Linie vereinfacht darzustellen. Dann geht es sicher um eine Art Überblick der Landschaft und wie Straßen, Ortschaften oder Städte darin liegen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Urkel (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, habe leider die Funktion Linie, so wie ich es will, selbst definieren nicht gefunden.
Mit der Kontur das habe ich auch schon versucht. Gibt es dann aber die Möglichkeit, wenn eine Straße irgendwo endet das ohne Querrand zu machen? also nicht so  " LI " sondern so " I I)
Die Straße als einfache Linie darstellen geht nicht - es muss eine Doppellinie sein. Auch die parallelverschiebung ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, da besonders bei kurvigen Bereichen das sehr schwierig ist.

Oder gibts noch andere Ideen?
In Arcgis und so sind die Sachen leider auch nicht alle viel leichter zu machen...


----------



## Nick_The_Name (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Urkel,

ich denke dir bleibt nix anderes übrig als die Straße in deren Mitte mittels Freihandlinie oder Bezierwerkzeug nachzuzeichnen -> einen entsprechend dicken Umriss zu geben und den Umriss in ein Objekt umzuwandeln wie von smileyml beschrieben.
Um aus LI ein I I zu machen - nimmst Du einfach das Knotenwerkzeug und öffnest die Fläche und entfernst die Endlinie an beiden Enden Deiner Straße.


----------



## Urkel (26. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich grad ein Problem:
ich mache folgendes: male eine linie (per polylinie) und wo muss ich dann klicken um das in ein Objekt zu konvertieren?


----------



## Urkel (26. Oktober 2009)

Habs gefunden....
DANKE


----------



## skifan (6. November 2009)

Naja, etwas Corel-Erfahrung ist erforderlich, aber eigentlich ziemlich einfach, habe es, das sowas öfter mal gefragt wird, als Tut auf meine Seite gestellt 
http://www.radundski.de/Corel/draw/workshops/Strassenverlauf/strasse.html

Gruß HaJö


----------

